# Mini Crane M1



## NickAdams (Sep 2, 2012)

Saw this today, planning to get one. Any thoughts?
http://www.gearcontact.com/en/products/

Cheers
N


----------



## Michael_pfh (Sep 2, 2012)

I think you should get one.


----------



## NickAdams (Sep 3, 2012)

Placed my order =) Cheers !!! ;D


----------



## NickAdams (Oct 5, 2012)

Got to say, the crane is working great, so far so good and they just released a new Counterweight that is able to fill with water. 

Not sure if the pic will work, straight copy from their Facebook page.


----------

